

SF Hackerhouse has open rooms come April 1 - arram
http://arram.posterous.com/sf-hackerhouse

======
bretthoerner
Sadly, I'm one of the guys moving out (cross country move for/with the
girlfriend). This place is in such an insanely amazing location, though.
Highly recommended.

------
Jun8
For a brief moment I considered abandoning my wife and son to go live here, be
a badass hacker for the next year, kick ass in the next YC offering with a co-
founder I meet here, then travel the world using rent-a-couch with my Mac PB
always close by, releasing one cool version of our sw after another _while_
keeping a widely-quoted blog.

Then reason prevailed (sigh).

------
davepeck
Just total curiosity, but how many people typically live at Hacker House and
how much shared/common space is there?

~~~
bretthoerner
For the last year it has been 5 people in 5 rooms (though 2 people share 1
bedroom), so 1 room is left for a big shared office. There's a middle living
area, 2 bathrooms, a kitchen, and roof access.

------
jimmybot
Are there other similar hacker houses in other locations? NYC?

------
thesethings
It's hard to tell which of the photos are referring to which rooms. Is the
'closet' room pictured there?

